# Angeln und Campen in Holland



## Puskas (9. April 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,

wir haben vor, mit ca. fünf Leuten im Mai nach Holland zu fahren. Am liebsten in die Nähe von Roermond. 

Wir würden gerne zwei bis drei Tage an einem Kanal oder See campen. Da aber das "wilde" campen in Holland nicht erlaubt ist würde ich gerne wissen ob einer von Euch einen geeigneten Campingplatz kennt oder einen Bereich wo das "wilde" campen doch erlaubt ist.

Auch das Nachtangeln sollte erlaubt sein. Zielfisch ist alles was im Wasser schwimmt. Ich werde wohl den Karpfen bevorzugen...

Ich wäre Euch echt Dankbar wenn mir der eine oder andere Helfen könnte. 

Danke und allen ein schönes Wochenende...#h


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (9. April 2010)

*AW: Angeln und Campen in Holland*

Du hast Post !!!


----------



## theundertaker (9. April 2010)

*AW: Angeln und Campen in Holland*

Nachtangeln kannste im Mai an der Maas selber und auch alle anderen Monate...bei den Seen gibts Beschränkungen... (Mai darfste da schon mal nich)


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (9. April 2010)

*AW: Angeln und Campen in Holland*

An den Seen nur von Sonnenaufgang bis Sonnenuntergang, das ganze Jahr bei uns in Roermond zumindestens. So steht es im Vispas


----------



## rapaLLa04 (9. April 2010)

*AW: Angeln und Campen in Holland*



SpinnAngler93 schrieb:


> Du hast Post !!!


Dann schick mir bitte auch mal post. Oder besser noch: Schreib die Infos doch einfach in den Thread! #h


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (9. April 2010)

*AW: Angeln und Campen in Holland*

Frag mich doch einfach was du wissen willst. Also ich bin seit 13 Jahren in Roermond direckt am See und der Maas auf einem Campingplatz. 10 min mit dem Bike vom Outlet weg. Dort sind 4 Campingplätze nebeieinander. Suche dir einen aus xD


----------



## Udo561 (9. April 2010)

*AW: Angeln und Campen in Holland*

Hi,
wird teuer wenn ihr außerhalb vom campingplatz campen wollt.
Selbst Schirmzelte sind nicht erlaubt.
Und im Mai ist ja auch noch Raubfischschonzeit , aber wenn ihr auf Karpfen wollte ist das ja egal.
Aber um Roermond gibt es ja genügend Campingplätze , einige ja direkt am Wasser.
http://www.angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de/divers.htm
Gruß Udo


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (9. April 2010)

*AW: Angeln und Campen in Holland*

Hab ihn schon aufgeklärt mit den Zelten usw. Die liebe Polizei kam auch mal mit dem Boot angefahren und ans Ufer, wo ich Nachtangeln machen wollte, weil ich ein Schirm mit Überwurf hatte, was ihn nicht gefallen hat. Gewartet bis es dunkel wurde und das Ding wieder drauf, sonnst wird es nachts kalt. ABER wenn ich Boot fahre und ne Dose Bier in der Hand habe haben die nichts gesagt und wollten nur meine Vispas sehen.


----------



## Udo561 (9. April 2010)

*AW: Angeln und Campen in Holland*

Hi,
fährt bei euch in Rormond auch das RIB von der WAP mit den 2 x 150 PS  Mercury Motoren rum ?
Die haben ihr Boot in Venlo liegen.
Die kontrolieren meist hier bei uns am Leukermeer ,die Jungs sind aber  nett , war mit denen auch schon zusammen einen Kaffee trinken #6
Gruß Udo


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (9. April 2010)

*AW: Angeln und Campen in Holland*

Ja das ist doch so ein schwarzes Schlauchboot mit nem Bügel oben und den 2 150er ;-)  Ja die sind auch net ich mag die leiden. Bei uns ist auch immer so ein Typ in grün dabei ich glaub der ist irgendwie vom Naturschutz oder so. Ich unterhalt mich dann immer voll lange mit denen. Ich finde es sehr sehr gut das die jetzt öffters kontrolieren.


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (9. April 2010)

*AW: Angeln und Campen in Holland*

Achja ich habe auch schon gesehen wenn die 300 PS zum Einsatz kommen. Früher also vor 4 Jahren oder so war jeden Abend einer aufm Wasser in Roermond mit seinem Amerikanischen Speedboot der hat immer vollgas gegeben. Irgendwann haben die das spitz bekommen und dann gav es eine geiler Verfolgungsjagd Schleusen zu und Geldbeutel auf xDDD


----------



## Puskas (10. April 2010)

*AW: Angeln und Campen in Holland*

vielen dank für die infos!!!! wenn jemand noch weitere Tips haben sollte immer her damit


----------



## wilhelm (10. April 2010)

*AW: Angeln und Campen in Holland*

Hallo Puskas, probier es mal bei Harry van Ass in Roermond der hat schöne Zeltwiesen direkt an einem See. Wie es hier allerdings mit Angeln aussieht musste dann Harry selbst fragen.
Gruß Wilhelm


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (10. April 2010)

*AW: Angeln und Campen in Holland*

Ach der alte Harry mit seinen Pferden da. Auf dem sein Platz kannste den Anderen aufn Teller gucken, so eng ist das da. Du kannst da direckt an dem See campen, aber er will da auf Karpfen angeln und dort sind direckt die 3 Bootsstege. Außerdem bist du auch nicht so nah am Wasser, dass er schnell an seiner Rute ist wenn ein Runn kommt.


----------



## bloobloo (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln und Campen in Holland*

hallo alle zusammen,

wie es aussieht kann man nicht in holland "wild" campen&angeln.
@SpinnAngler93
kann ich die post auch haben?

gruss bloobloo


----------

